
Short Guide to a DIY Computer Science Education - r_singh
https://bradfieldcs.com/diy/
======
r_singh
This guide does a good job answering the question: “what should I learn to
learn computer science?”

Author gives more emphasis to subjects that he has observed self taught
programmers to be self admittedly lacking in. The coursework outlined
resembles that of a top cs program, without making it look as elaborate as a
curriculum sheet.

What does HN think of the above? Also would anyone recommend alternative
learning material that is more sustainable to follow than a dry static book?

